# Don't have your Halloween costume yet?



## linabu (Oct 29, 2010)

The Miami Fashion Blog has a guide of local Miami shops on where to buy them!! http://miamifashionblog.com/1406-find-your-halloween-costume-before-it-s-too-late


----------

